#  Nachrichten >   Therapie - Kieferbruch richtig behandeln lassen >

## Focus.de

Kieferbrüche sind nicht nur unangenehm, sondern werden manchmal noch auf die klassische Art versorgt. Dabei gibt es schon länger ein anderes Verfahren, das bessere Erfolge erzielt und besonders für den Patienten schonender ist.  Weiterlesen...  *Information:*
In diesem Forum gehen direkte Antworten auf Nachrichten
meist ungelesen unter. Am besten Sie erstellen ein eigenes
Thema in einem unserer passenden Foren, wenn Sie über
diese Nachricht diskutieren möchten.

----------

